# The Blue water, where is it?



## Littlejohn (Jun 21, 2004)

Seems like the blue water hasn't come in like it did this same time last year. Anyone have any thoughts why?....anyone expecting it to show back up anytime?


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

how far did you go out?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Not feeling blue*

I did not see it a week ago 70 miles south of Freeport.........but plenty of weedlines.

Mike


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

was the shrimpboat there?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> was the shrimpboat there?


Yes. He is anchored purty close to the weedline.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Numbers?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

29 18.976
94 54.796

That will put you in some FISHY grounds. No doubt. Any lure with green should troll 'em up. But if you are going to fight these bruisers one on one stand up style, you BETTER bring protection.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> 29 18.976
> 94 54.796


is that where the altimetry is? .......


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> is that where the altimetry is? .......


Nah......just a bunch of peaks and valleys.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> if you are going to fight these bruisers one on one stand up style with an Avet, you BETTER bring protection.












there...... fixed it fer ya


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> 29 18.976
> 94 54.796
> 
> That will put you in some FISHY grounds. No doubt. Any lure with green should troll 'em up. But if you are going to fight these bruisers one on one stand up style, you BETTER bring protection.


you won't even need a trap to catch all them crabs!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Whoa, but hey, what's the closest boat ramp to the blue water?

I just installed some new potty seats in the house and I'm rarin' to go.


----------



## sharkduck (Mar 31, 2009)

*west*

About 5-10 miles west of Falcon right now. 65ish mile out of Port A.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

About 48 miles due East of Port Isabel. The Canyon, Murphys, and Colt 45 are in blue water. The Dumps, Dutra, and Falcon are all in blue water right now. Baker might be good this weekend if God will turn the fan off for a minute. Good luck!


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Littlejohn said:


> Seems like the blue water hasn't come in like it did this same time last year. Anyone have any thoughts why?....anyone expecting it to show back up anytime?


The bluewater called today. Said it was sorry for being late but it got held up by the weedline. Also said not to wait up for it. It'll be here as quick as it can. :spineyes:


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm a bay fisherman but I have recently started to make the transition to offshore. I was really hoping to crew with some of you guys this summer. I was wanting to gain from some of your knowledge and experience before I run out and buy an offshore rig and a bunch of equipment that I don't like or need. Now, after reading some of these replies over the last couple of weeks, I'm not sure that there is enough room for me and some of your egos on the same boat. What a bunch of dickholes. Sure the guys question is anoying to some but it's not like he's asking for the combination to your safe. ***? Just move on to the next post. Maybe some of you are just trying to look cool and fit in with the regulars. Do you feel cool now? I don't get it. I love 2cool but I think I'll just keep giving my money to the offshore guides and continue to learn that way rather than split fuel, bait and ice with a couple of chum nuggets.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

LandPirate said:


> The bluewater called today. Said it was sorry for being late but it got held up by the weedline. Also said not to wait up for it. It'll be here as quick as it can. :spineyes:


 green to ya...thats funny right there, i dont care who ya are. im gonna do an unofficial 2cool thread count containing "wheres the blue water at"...anyone dare me?


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> 29 18.976
> 94 54.796
> 
> That will put you in some FISHY grounds. No doubt. Any lure with green should troll 'em up. But if you are going to fight these bruisers one on one stand up style, you BETTER bring protection.


Be sure to bring your crab net here, guaranteed to catch some bigguns! :tongue:


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

The blue water is in but not up on the surface, heard from some divers 30-40 miles out, that the blue water was fifty feet down.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

it was considerably cleaner last tues than previous Sat out of Sargent, some very nice weedlines forming as well, however no bait or fish under them .

Looks like we are losing that silty green water finally.


----------



## jwfos22 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm a newbie to offshore fishing. I'll be heading to POC the week of July 5-9 and I just wanna know how far out it the blue water. Take it easy on me just want a little knowledge. Thanks guys.

Joey


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I went from galveston to tequilla and cerveza and then into port a in the viking last week. Saw no! blue water.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't get hung up on thinking blue water is required for any particular species...caught a blue marlin in clear green water at East Cerveza in June once, and LOTS of big wahoo and bull dolphin in green water.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

July :biggrin:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Bonestock said:


> I'm a bay fisherman but I have recently started to make the transition to offshore. I was really hoping to crew with some of you guys this summer. I was wanting to gain from some of your knowledge and experience before I run out and buy an offshore rig and a bunch of equipment that I don't like or need. Now, after reading some of these replies over the last couple of weeks, I'm not sure that there is enough room for me and some of your egos on the same boat. What a bunch of dickholes. Sure the guys question is anoying to some but it's not like he's asking for the combination to your safe. ***? Just move on to the next post. Maybe some of you are just trying to look cool and fit in with the regulars. Do you feel cool now? I don't get it. I love 2cool but I think I'll just keep giving my money to the offshore guides and continue to learn that way rather than split fuel, bait and ice with a couple of chum nuggets.


Lighten up Francis. We just like to joke around. Especially with such a generalized question like that. You can see a lot of places where we gladly give SPECIFIC information. Regardless, who says anyone on here would want you to crew up with them? You don't stand a chance past the jetties if you get bothered by something as trivial as banter. I would definitely stick to inshore if I were as thin skinned as you.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

seems like the guys offshore or converting to offshore have a little tender side to them.. not like the grinder inshore type..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> Lighten up Francis. We just like to joke around. Especially with such a generalized question like that. You can see a lot of places where we gladly give SPECIFIC information. Regardless, who says anyone on here would want you to crew up with them? You don't stand a chance past the jetties if you get bothered by something as trivial as banter. I would definitely stick to inshore if I were as thin skinned as you.


I'll take his spott on the Cat-a-lac or chase this! either one,, thanks guys!:rotfl:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bonestock said:


> I'm a bay fisherman but I have recently started to make the transition to offshore. I was really hoping to crew with some of you guys this summer. I was wanting to gain from some of your knowledge and experience before I run out and buy an offshore rig and a bunch of equipment that I don't like or need. Now, after reading some of these replies over the last couple of weeks, I'm not sure that there is enough room for me and some of your egos on the same boat. What a bunch of dickholes. Sure the guys question is anoying to some but it's not like he's asking for the combination to your safe. ***? Just move on to the next post. Maybe some of you are just trying to look cool and fit in with the regulars. Do you feel cool now? I don't get it. I love 2cool but I think I'll just keep giving my money to the offshore guides and continue to learn that way rather than split fuel, bait and ice with a couple of chum nuggets.


Green for use of the word dickholes. A favorite word of mine...I like douche nozzle too, but dickhole is oustanding.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Bonestock said:


> I'm a bay fisherman but I have recently started to make the transition to offshore. I was really hoping to crew with some of you guys this summer. I was wanting to gain from some of your knowledge and experience before I run out and buy an offshore rig and a bunch of equipment that I don't like or need. Now, after reading some of these replies over the last couple of weeks, I'm not sure that there is enough room for me and some of your egos on the same boat. What a bunch of dickholes. Sure the guys question is anoying to some but it's not like he's asking for the combination to your safe. ***? Just move on to the next post. Maybe some of you are just trying to look cool and fit in with the regulars. Do you feel cool now? I don't get it. I love 2cool but I think I'll just keep giving my money to the offshore guides and continue to learn that way rather than split fuel, bait and ice with a couple of chum nuggets.


Dickholes? clever use of verbage, boneycock.:an6:

If you want, I can kick your arse overboard offshore and let you become the chum nugget. :doowapstaI'd say you've blown your opportunity with the majority of the GREAT 2coolers on here who constantly offer up crew spots to both seasoned and pube-ies like you.sad4sm


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Enjoy fishing the Gulf.. and just go out there and have some fun.
Remember it is not rocket science..just fishing.
:texasflag


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Category5 said:


> I like douche nozzle


!

dang son!........ i don't believe i'dda put that out in there in print


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> !
> 
> dang son!........ i don't believe i'dda put that out in there print


FOUL! Out of context!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I just love the blue water board.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Category5 said:


> FOUL! Out of context!


lol!.......yup

my bad............. but it's tough to pass up on an op like that


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Category5 said:


> dickhole is oustanding.


and this one??? :an6:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> and this one??? :an6:


:headknock


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

lol......cat5's a ****. :spineyes:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

****


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> and this one???


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:........

(u bad)

now we're just being mean

(funny!,... but mean







)


----------



## AQUAA MANN (Jul 24, 2008)

The water was green at the intersection rigs last Sunday! it sucked!!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Category5 said:


> :headknock


*Now that's funny!!!!*


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

We tried making out of POC to catch a few snappers. The wave or wind finder sez 2 footers....my arse! Made it to the 8 mile rigs and half the crew starts puking. (My wife and a young kid deckhand. Came back in. Oh well, theres always next time...hopefully my wife will go again


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> Can't we all just get along?


of course we can!.........

come on down!........

we'll treatcha like a king!........

Rodney King!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:............


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

BAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> Lighten up Francis. We just like to joke around. Especially with such a generalized question like that. You can see a lot of places where we gladly give SPECIFIC information. Regardless, who says anyone on here would want you to crew up with them? You don't stand a chance past the jetties if you get bothered by something as trivial as banter. I would definitely stick to inshore if I were as thin skinned as you.


Take it easy on the guy. Somebody probably "cut off his wade" or something.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> seems like the guys offshore or converting to offshore have a little tender side to them.. not like the grinder inshore type..


Here's a little hint for ya there J. The stuff you pull around here doesn't raise anything. You need to learn to refine your troll for blue water folks. We're not as thin skinned. Nor are we as easy to raise. You do get a ghey Dolphin for your efforts though...make that two.

:an6: :an6:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

**** Snappy


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

boom!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

just reel them up right J! nothing to it. lmao!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Ah, hell, don't start that ****.



Bill Fisher said:


> boom!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

The fish are out there.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

BOOM...BOOM...BOOM...*BOOM!!!*


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

There, see what you did, Bill? All the turret's afflicted folks just went bat ****.


Snap Draggin said:


> BOOM...BOOM...BOOM...*BOOM!!!*


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:


> There, see what you did, Bill? All the turret's afflicted folks just went bat ****.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*blue water*

Howdy,
We caught a couple of wahoo about 20 miles out of Freeport on Monday just outside of the safety fairway - it was REALLY snotty going out but smoothed out as the day went on. The water was a nice blue-green inshore of the German Charlies - enclosed is the shot we used on Monday on my iPad (the boat is now docked as shown).

I was truly amazed at the iPad's performance out on the water. The Reef-Man vessel has a fully enclosed, air conditioned helm with a 3/16" thick aluminum ceiling/top yet the iPad's internal GPS system was able to receive the satellite signal thru the hardtop and read exactly what my helm's GPS was reading relative to position, speed, and heading. I grabbed my Garmin hand-held and fired it up but was never able to get a fix on our position with it because it couldn't see the sky.

This iPad navigation really is amazing.

The cobalt blue water is south of the 60 mile buoy and includes Hill and Drop / Big Fish right now (has been moving east for the last week or so).

All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

James Howell said:


> There, see what you did, Bill? All the turret's afflicted folks just went bat ****.


I knew you would appreciate an outburst, so I figured I would share it with ya.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

James Howell said:


> There, see what you did, Bill? All the turret's afflicted folks just went bat ****.


james, you should have seen snappy at lunch today at hooters checkin out the ladies and tryin to holler at em

"hey wai wai wai wai waitress, I need ano ano ano another diet coke, ok?"


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'm sending you the cleanup bill for the mixture of Mountain Dew and Grizzly Wintergreen Long cut that is now covering my computer screen.



Blue Water Breaux said:


> james, you should have seen snappy at lunch today at hooters checkin out the ladies and tryin to holler at em
> 
> "hey wai wai wai wai waitress, I need ano ano ano another diet coke, ok?"


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> james, you should have seen snappy at lunch today at hooters checkin out the ladies and tryin to holler at em
> 
> "hey wai wai wai wai waitress, I need ano ano ano another diet coke, ok?"


speaking of,, where's that hooters pics I got of him last week. lol


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

waterspout said:


> speaking of,, where's that hooters pics I got of him last week. lol


You're already off my short list. I can roll you to the do not call list if you like.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

bwaahaha,, you got the only one left... I sent it then deleted!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> james, you should have seen snappy at lunch today at hooters checkin out the ladies and tryin to holler at em
> 
> "hey wai wai wai wai waitress, I need ano ano ano another diet coke, ok?"


Well he gots the Mel Tillis Affliction or Tourette's Disease for sure then.

Funny, I knew an Austin Hippie who had Tourette's and he'd just be on the street corner selling slowers, dropping the F-bomb you wouldn't believe, top of his lungs. Pf-f-f-f-aaarrrrk! He was real popular and we'd throw him a ten-spot and hope the roses did as good as he advertised, LOL. :spineyes:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> james, you should have seen snappy at lunch today at hooters checkin out the ladies and tryin to holler at em
> 
> "hey wai wai wai wai waitress, I need.. *I WANNA SEE YOUR TITS*.. ano ano ano another diet coke, ok? *DO ME*"


I corrected it for you...


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

BAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA at least I was trying instead of just gawking like you two.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

poor snappy


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

well, if you would have picked one more table to the right.. I would have had a date tonight


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey YOU picked the table...remember?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> Hey YOU picked the table...remember?


better than your choice at least.. BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Right you are my brutha!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ok,, now that we figured out where the blue balls are.. where is the blue water? :rotfl:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

James Howell said:


> I'm sending you the cleanup bill for the mixture of Mountain Dew and Grizzly Wintergreen Long cut that is now covering my computer screen.


You should have heard him with the asian ladies last week!!
"breaux, yeah yeah yeah yeah you're a a a a a ****** if you wouldn't %#& &$#% ****!!"



waterspout said:


> speaking of,, where's that hooters pics I got of him last week. lol


Apparently my picture source has been lying the whole time, she does send great pics though!



Swells said:


> Well he gots the Mel Tillis Affliction or Tourette's Disease for sure then.
> 
> Funny, I knew an Austin Hippie who had Tourette's and he'd just be on the street corner selling slowers, dropping the F-bomb you wouldn't believe. He was real popular and we'd throw him a ten-spot and hope the roses did as good as he advertised, LOL. :spineyes:


HAHAHAHA, there are a couple bums here in downtown who will stand at the corner and curse at the stop lights, just yelling at them non-stop!

Snappy, all in good fun brotha! At least we all know where to sit next time at hooters, you AREN'T allowed to pick the spot!:fish:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I love watching middle-aged guys trying to run some outdated game on the Hooters girls...reminds me of the Southpark episode about "Raisins" (Hooters) where Stan thinks the waitress likes him. :rotfl: Not you though Snap...I'm sure your game is solid :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Snappy almost took us to "brown town" with his original table choice today. Behind us was a phenomenal dumpster, I tell ya!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

You MF's don't bother me. Lesser intellects never have, never will.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Category5 said:


> I love watching middle-aged guys trying to run some outdated game on the Hooters girls...reminds me of the Southpark episode about "Raisins" (Hooters) where Stan thinks the waitress likes him. :rotfl: Not you though Snap...I'm sure your game is solid :biggrin:


You could come out with me (make sure you sport a Master Shake t-shirt) and I'll show you how to run up the notch marks on your bed post.

Class is in session farkers!:bounce:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Category5 said:


> I love watching middle-aged guys trying to run some outdated game on the Hooters girls...reminds me of the Southpark episode about "Raisins" (Hooters) where Stan thinks the waitress likes him. :rotfl: Not you though Snap...I'm sure your game is solid :biggrin:


you mean when snappy tells the ladies "dynamite comes in small packages" and chit like that... his game is outdated?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Category5 said:


> I love watching middle-aged guys trying to run some outdated game on the Hooters girls...reminds me of the Southpark episode about "Raisins" (Hooters) where Stan thinks the waitress likes him. Not you though Snap...I'm sure your game is solid :biggrin:


lol,, then beotch about leaving to much of a tip a hour later! :rotfl:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> You could come out with me (make sure you sport a Master Shake t-shirt) and I'll show you how to run up the notch marks on your bed post.
> 
> Class is in session farkers!:bounce:


You couldn't get laid in a whore house junior.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> "dynamite comes in small packages"


I was actually referring to you J. I was trying to hook you up with the waitress you picked for us.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> You couldn't get laid in a whore house junior.


Keep laughing, Snappy...guess I'll be the first to nail a chick on the bow on the kat-i-lac


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Too late for that!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

So that's why the bloo water smells like it does ... I *KNEW* it!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> So that's why the bloo water smells like it does ... I *KNEW* it!


youve smelled bwb?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> So that's why the bloo water smells like it does ... I *KNEW* it!


yep,,,, it even looks like a mud pit now! :rotfl:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> youve smelled bwb?


no he's smelling the side effects of nasty hooters fish on the deck!


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

jwfos22 said:


> I'm a newbie to offshore fishing. I'll be heading to POC the week of July 5-9 and I just wanna know how far out it the blue water. Take it easy on me just want a little knowledge. Thanks guys.
> 
> Joey


It'll be at 18 miles, but we scheduled a hurricane for those dates :spineyes:


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> james, you should have seen snappy at lunch today at hooters checkin out the ladies and tryin to holler at em
> 
> "hey wai wai wai wai waitress, I need ano ano ano another diet coke, ok?"


Thanks for the invite!!! :headknock


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

aggiebret said:


> Thanks for the invite!!! :headknock


PM me your number bro! I figured you just couldn't make it today! Wednesdays at Hooters now are a MUST!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> PM me your number bro! I figured you just couldn't make it today! Wednesdays at Hooters now are a MUST!


Sounds like I did good skipping this one. Joe is embarrassing to be around when any girls above a 5 score are in the area. Maybe 3. He ain't picky.

B


----------



## jwfos22 (Jun 15, 2010)

justhookit said:


> It'll be at 18 miles, but we scheduled a hurricane for those dates :spineyes:


Then I guess "We Need A Bigggerrr Boatttttt":dance:


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

I found the blue water! Dang it its green now......flushhhhhhhhh...-ts blue again!!!


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

jwfos22 said:


> Then I guess "We Need A Bigggerrr Boatttttt":dance:


Just keep an eye on the fishing reports the couple of days leading up to your trip and you'll be able to tell how far out you need to be. There's just no way to know this far in advance. But by that time of year, generally, you'll be looking at @ 15 -30 miles


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Category5 said:


> I love watching middle-aged guys trying to run some outdated game on the Hooters girls...reminds me of the Southpark episode about "Raisins" (Hooters) where Stan thinks the waitress likes him. :rotfl: Not you though Snap...I'm sure your game is solid :biggrin:


HahHahaha. I don't know who Cat5 is, but I like him. And he CLEARLY knows Snappy.

Boom!!!

Brandon


----------



## jwfos22 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks JustHookIt


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Might as well poof up my post count ... both the sky and the water have no color at all but the water your eye is tricked to seeing, due to refraction of sunlight, you can get some interesting colors.


Really blue Gulf offshore water is nearly black/invisible, and I don't know if you've seen that in the late summer. It does look bluer when you motor and look at he wake.
In the Bahamas and Caribbean, clean inshore water is an incredible light blue color.  That's because of limestone (calcium carbonate) for the reefs in the water.
Blue-green water, which many don't like for some reason, is actually a sign of plankton and healthy waters that can hold a lot of bait. There is no rule that tuna, marlin, wahoo, or the heavy stuff has to have pure blue water, and many are caught in slightly turbid (cloudy) waters.
In general, unless you like inshore ling and king, brown water is a sign of clay and mud and sand mixed up into the water column. The Mississippi and the Brazos are mud-pumpers galore. There are fish there, though.
Dingy gray water is usually a sign of dinoflagellates or simply because of storms or the sunlight. Dinos are a different kind of plankton critter and many don't show up as green chlorophyll on the satellites.
Red water is always a sign of Red Tide, another kind of dino that we hate because it makes you sick, or somebody is hog-killing a whole bunch of fish out thar, which makes us happy.


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Category5 said:


> Green for use of the word dickholes. A favorite word of mine...I like douche nozzle too, but dickhole is oustanding.


Thanks, I was going to throw a _fuktard _in there too but my rant started to loose steam towards the end.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

jwfos22 said:


> Then I guess "We Need A Bigggerrr Boatttttt":dance:


How big of a boat do you need to get to blue water? How much fuel? Do you need a cat to make it to the blue water or will my john boat be okay?

I have a 12 ft john boat with a 25hp Yammy. Do I need twin motors to go to blue water? I have a 100g fuel bladder, should I bring that? I have a trolling motor if I have any mechanical problems. How far out to I need to go to catch tuna? Will a Curado be enough to bring those hogs in? So many questions...


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

found it , and its a long way
lots of grey water/reflection in the central gulf though

http://www.esl.lsu.edu/modis/2010/06-Jun/t01.100616.1649.GOM.jpg
http://www.esl.lsu.edu/imagery/modi...16&month=6&year=2010&jpegtype=GOM&sattype=all


----------



## jwfos22 (Jun 15, 2010)

aggiebret said:


> How big of a boat do you need to get to blue water? How much fuel? Do you need a cat to make it to the blue water or will my john boat be okay?
> 
> I have a 12 ft john boat with a 25hp Yammy. Do I need twin motors to go to blue water? I have a 100g fuel bladder, should I bring that? I have a trolling motor if I have any mechanical problems. How far out to I need to go to catch tuna? Will a Curado be enough to bring those hogs in? So many questions...


It was a joke to another reply. Thats all.:rotfl:


----------



## ZooDog (Jun 28, 2007)

Right out past the green water, sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> HahHahaha. I don't know who Cat5 is, but I like him. And he CLEARLY knows Snappy.
> 
> Boom!!!
> 
> Brandon


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Bonestock said:


> Thanks, I was going to throw a _fuktard _in there too but my rant started to loose steam towards the end.


Refer to Post #25, you thin skinned nut sack.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

**** Francis


----------



## bbqsdm (Sep 6, 2007)

Aspwhole Jacks are thick in this area. Bluewater questions are good bait. An Aspwhole jack is a smart aleck, BS full, thread hijacking species that mouths off rather than answer a serious question. 

I always ask people I TRUST where is the bluewater and get a respectable honest answer. Why not here on this forum?


----------



## HeadzInAlaska (Dec 8, 2008)

bbqsdm said:


> Aspwhole Jacks are thick in this area. Bluewater questions are good bait. An Aspwhole jack is a smart aleck, BS full, thread hijacking species that mouths off rather than answer a serious question.
> 
> I always ask people I TRUST where is the bluewater and get a respectable honest answer. Why not here on this forum?


Hate to say but I'm going to have to side with jacks here. If you have followed this board for more than a week you should know that there are some things you just don't post. I'm pretty new here myself, but in case y'all haven't figured it out here are some no-no's on the bluewater board

-where is the blue water? 
-can any one give me some numbers where to catch fish?
-do I need 2 motors to go offshore?
-post fish pics with catches exceeding the limit of the people visible in the pic
-and never EVER post pics of nice snapper and say you caught them in state water

if you post any variation of the above, just get ready.

By the way, read back a week or so of the fish reports and you will get the answer to the bluewater question. When it's close, you will know cause everyone will be talking about it.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

bbqsdm said:


> Aspwhole Jacks are thick in this area. Bluewater questions are good bait. An Aspwhole jack is a smart aleck, BS full, thread hijacking species that mouths off rather than answer a serious question.
> 
> I always ask people I TRUST where is the bluewater and get a respectable honest answer. Why not here on this forum?


 Duh, We are all fuktards!!!:help:


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Snap Draggin said:


> Refer to Post #25, you thin skinned nut sack.


_Thin skinned nut sack? _That's alot of anger there hoss. Especially towards someone you have never even met. My fuktard post was a reply to Cat 5's comment. Had nothing to do with you. I'll try to type slower so you can keep up.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Bonestock said:


> _Thin skinned nut sack? _That's alot of anger there hoss. Especially towards someone you have never even met. My fuktard post was a reply to Cat 5's comment. Had nothing to do with you. I'll try to type slower so you can keep up.


pick and choose your battles wisely,:wink: oh boneystock:smile:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe a nice true color satellite of the Gulf with make the noise go away ... maybe. Like was said above, it's not like an ocean of blue moves in from way out yonder, but little plumes, rips, and eddies that constantly change. Unless you're way-way long like at Boom City, there's a great of variation, especially on the Continental Shelf. Enjoy it if you find some blue, since it will nearly all be gone sometime in October.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Just spit my Bill Miller sweet tea all over my monitor reading this one.
"Will a Curado be enough to bring those hogs in?" HAHA!



aggiebret said:


> How big of a boat do you need to get to blue water? How much fuel? Do you need a cat to make it to the blue water or will my john boat be okay?
> 
> I have a 12 ft john boat with a 25hp Yammy. Do I need twin motors to go to blue water? I have a 100g fuel bladder, should I bring that? I have a trolling motor if I have any mechanical problems. How far out to I need to go to catch tuna? Will a Curado be enough to bring those hogs in? So many questions...


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

The funny thing about all of this is, no matter how controversial the question "where is the blue water?" is...

*The question WAS answered* in very informative ways by about 5+ people. Including Hilton, who shared an image SHOWING US where the blue water is, for no charge.

The rest is just BS...people having fun...its an Internet message board so who cares...bbqsdm and others just need to lighten up.

Maybe there is no such thing as a "dumb question" at 2cool Bluewater Board...but there are questions that will illicit a lot of sarcastic responses! That doesn't mean you won't still get some good info.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Bonestock said:


> I'm a bay fisherman but I have recently started to make the transition to offshore. I was really hoping to crew with some of you guys this summer. I was wanting to gain from some of your knowledge and experience before I run out and buy an offshore rig and a bunch of equipment that I don't like or need. Now, after reading some of these replies over the last couple of weeks, I'm not sure that there is enough room for me and some of your egos on the same boat. What a bunch of dickholes. Sure the guys question is anoying to some but it's not like he's asking for the combination to your safe. ***? Just move on to the next post. Maybe some of you are just trying to look cool and fit in with the regulars. Do you feel cool now? I don't get it. I love 2cool but I think I'll just keep giving my money to the offshore guides and continue to learn that way rather than split fuel, bait and ice with a couple of chum nuggets.





Bonestock said:


> _Thin skinned nut sack? _That's alot of anger there hoss. Especially towards someone you have never even met. My fuktard post was a reply to Cat 5's comment. Had nothing to do with you. I'll try to type slower so you can keep up.


There I quoted your original post for you. I realize just how difficult it would be to find for someone with limited reading comprehension skills. You can't even understand your own writings. I would in no way expect you to understand others'. It appears as if that post was directed at more than one person on here nut sack. Read it real slowly and as many times as it takes to sink in that septic tank on your shoulders.

Please go back to third grade and start again from there. Either that or you could do us all a favor and do the old 10th story swan dive. Suit yourself.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Just spit my Bill Miller sweet tea all over my monitor reading this one.
> "Will a Curado be enough to bring those hogs in?" HAHA!


It's a 300 and it has 15lbs of drag. I can put braid on it if you think that would be necessary???


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Can't we all just get along?







F no,,, ****!


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Snap Draggin said:


> There I quoted your original post for you. I realize just how difficult it would be to find for someone with limited reading comprehension skills. You can't even understand your own writings. I would in no way expect you to understand others'. It appears as if that post was directed at more than one person on here nut sack. Read it real slowly and as many times as it takes to sink in that septic tank on your shoulders.
> 
> Please go back to third grade and start again from there. Either that or you could do us all a favor and do the old 10th story swan dive. Suit yourself.


Did your your mother have any kids that lived??? Get a grip on yourself man.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bonestock said:


> Did your your mother have any kids that lived??? Get a grip on yourself man.


hope your skull has a metal plate,, sparks look cool at night! :cheers:


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

waterspout said:


> hope your skull has a metal plate,, sparks look cool at night! :cheers:


I think somebody might be waking up with hoses attached to them! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Bonestock said:


> Did your your mother have any kids that lived??? Get a grip on yourself man.


You are nothing...nobody. You are the laughing stock of this forum. How does it feel to be considered a complete idiot worth nothing more than ridicule? You don't bother me, and never will. You're too **** stupid to accomplish that. Just keep posting so everyone can continue to scoff at your dumb ***.


----------

